# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ศูนย์จำหน่ายยางรถเหมือง ถูกส่งฟรี

## tires246

ตลาดยางใหญ่ยางรถตักทุกประเภท อาธิ ยางรถขุดล้อยาง ,ยางรถขุดดิน ,ยางรถขุด komatsu ,ยางรถขุด kobelco ,ยางรถขุดเล็ก ,ยางรถแม็คโคร ,ยางรถแบคโฮ จำหน่ายยางประเภทต่างๆ ยางไทย และยางจีน




จำหน่าย ยางรถตัก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์ และยางรถตัก , ผลิตภัณฑ์ ยางรถยนต์
จำหน่ายยางรถทุกขนาด อาธิ
รถตักเอวอ่อน, รถตักดิน, รถแม็คโคร, รถขุด
15.0/55-17, 15.0/55-17 (380/55-17), 10-18, 10.5/80-18 ,12.0/12.5-18
ยางรถตัก (Loader & Dozer Tire)
45/65-45, 50/65-51, 65/60-51, 30.00-51, 55.5/80-57, 65/65-57
ยางรถจักรกล,ยางรถเหมือง (Mining Tire , Earthmover Tire)
24.00-35, 33.25-35, 37.5-39, 40/65-39, 41.25/70-39, 45/65-45, 24.00-49




บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถตัก
ขนาดยางรถตัก Komatsu WB93R-5 (Komatsu Backhoe Loaders - WB93R-5),ยางรถตักขนาดเล็ก และยางรถตักขนาดกลาง




และยังจำหน่ายยางประเภทอื่น อาธิเช่น
ยางผ้าใบรถบรรทุก(Truck Bias)
9.00-15, 10.00-15, 6.50-16, 7.00-16, 7.50-16, 8.25-16, 9.00-16
ยางเรเดียลรถบรรทุก(Truck Radial)
245/70R19.5, 245/75R19.5, 265/75R19.5
ยางเรเดียล,ยางรถยนต์
195R14C, 235/75R15, 205/70R15C, 215/70R15C, 215/70R15 C, 225/70R15
ยางโกคาร์ท
18x8.50-8,10.00x4.50-5,11.00x7.10-5
ยางออฟโรด,ยางรถ4X4
33x10.5-16, 36x12.5-16
ยาง ATV ยางรถเอทีวี ยางรถวิบาก (All-Terrain Vehicle Tire, ATV Tire)
16x8.00-7, 16x6.50-8, 20x7.00-8, 22x11.00-8, 22x11.00-9, 22.5x12.00-9
ยางรถภาคสนาม,ยางรถตัดหญ้าแบบนั่ง (Lawn & Garden Equipment/Implement Tire)
20x10.00-8, 20x8.00-8, 4.80/4.00-8, 20x10.00-10
ยางล้อรถเข็น (Wheel Barrow)
4.00-6, 3.25/3.00-8, 3.50-8, 4.80/4.00-8
ยางรถกอล์ฟ (Golf Tire)
18x8.50-8, 205/50-10
ยางรถโกคาร์ท (Go-Kart Tire)
10x4.50-5, 11x6.00-5, 11x7.10-5, 36/100-5, 45/110-5
ยางรถเกรด (Grader Tire)
500/60-22.5, 600/50-22.5, 710/40-22.5, 18-22.5, 13.00-24, 14.00-24
ยางรถเครน (Crane Tire)
525/80R25 (20.5R25), 23.5R25, 26.5R25, 17.5R29
ยางรถบดถนน (Compactor Tire)
12.00-20, 14/70-20 15.00-20, , 13.00-24, 23.1-26
ยางรถดัมพ์เปอร์,ดั๊มเปอร์ (Dumper Tire)
12.5/65-18, 12.5/70-16, 12.5/80-15.3, 12.5/80-18
ยางรถการเกษตร,ยางอุตสาหกรรมการเกษตร (Industrial Agricultural Tire)
11L-15, 11.5/80-15.3, 12.5/80-15.3, 11L-16, 380/55-17
ยางตันรถยก (Solid Tire)
ยางรถยก, ยางรถโฟล์คลิฟท์ (Forklift Tire)
22x14-16, 28x10-22, 40x16-30, 250x105-170, 9.5-5, 10.5x6-5, 10x5-6.1875, 10x3-6.25
ยางรถไถ,ยางรถแทรกเตอร์ (Agricultural Tire,Tractor Tire)
10.0/75-15.3, 10.0/80-15.3, 4.00-16, 5.00-16, 5.50-16, 6.00-16, 6.50-16, 7.00-16
ยางรถทหาร (Military Tire)
11.00-20 , 12.5-20 , 14.00-20 , 14.5-21 , 36X12.5-16.5 , 37X12.5-16.5 , 6.00-16 , 7.50-20 , 9.00-20
ยางรถลาก-จูง (Trailer Tire)
ST165/80D13 , ST175/80D13 , ST185/80D13 , ST195/75D14 , ST205/75D14 , ST205/75D15 , ST215/75D14 , ST225/75D15 , ST235/60D13




บริการส่งฟรีในเขตกรุงเทพฯปริมณฑล ต่างจังหวัดส่งผ่านบริษัทขนส่งได้ทั่วประเทศ
สนใจติตต่อ บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด โทร 053-510068 , 094-7201988 แฟ็กซ์ 053-510068 สำนักงานใหญ่(พระราม2) โทร 083-0938048

----------


## tires246

Uppp จ้า!!!  จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถบด  ยางรถแทรกเตอร์  ยางรถยก ยางรถอุตสาหกรรม

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------


## tires246

ดันวันทำงานวันแรกของสัปดาห์ครับ!!!

จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถบด  ยางรถแทรกเตอร์  ยางรถยก ยางรถลาก-จูง

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------


## tires246

Upppppppp!!!

จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถบด  ยางรถแทรกเตอร์  ยางรถยก ยางรถลาก-จูง

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------


## tires246

Upppppppp!!!

จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถบด  ยางรถแทรกเตอร์  ยางรถออฟโร้ด ยางรถเอทีวี(ATV)

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------


## tires246

ดันขึ้นไป!!!

จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถโฟล์คลิฟท์  ยางรถอุตสาหกรรม  ยางรถออฟโร้ด ยางรถเอทีวี(ATV)

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------


## tires246

ดันวันละครั้งจ้า!!!

จำหน่ายยางรถยนต์  ยางรถเกรด  ยางรถบด  ยางรถโฟล์คลิฟท์ ยางรถอุตสาหกรรม

สนใจโทร 053-510068 , 083-0938048 , 094-7201988 บริษัท ไทร์ทรัคเซ็นเตอร์อินเตอร์เทรด จำกัด

www.tiretruckintertrade.com , จำหน่าย ยางรถบรรทุก , บทความเกี่ยวกับยางรถยนต์

----------

